# Another Sewing Machine Part I Can't Run Out And Buy.



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Made this bushing for my old Singer 201 sewing machine. It is the go between the motor and drive shaft. The balance wheel (hand wheel) spins on it when winding the bobbin thread. Then the clutch is tightened up with the motion nut and it becomes all one unit. My old one was broke from me beating on it because it was bent from the machine being dropped. Ebay special that was cheap. So I took a few hours and made the part and she works great. Last  pic is sewing thru 4 layers of .062 thick leather. My other machine would only do 2 layers. Another machine from the dead...Bob


----------



## silverhawk (Jan 2, 2017)

aametalmaster said:


> Made this bushing for my old Singer 201 sewing machine. It is the go between the motor and drive shaft. The balance wheel (hand wheel) spins on it when winding the bobbin thread. Then the clutch is tightened up with the motion nut and it becomes all one unit. My old one was broke from me beating on it because it was bent from the machine being dropped. Ebay special that was cheap. So I took a few hours and made the part and she works great. Last  pic is sewing thru 4 layers of .062 thick leather. My other machine would only do 2 layers. Another machine from the dead...Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Sewing leather for car seats is my next must-learn. Just finished vinyl cutters for etching designs and serial numbers into aluminum frames. My wife is starting to think I am getting in touch with my feminine side, but honestly, I do that every time I hold her hand.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice work!  I play around with old sewing machines also.  I've made a few things for them - bushings and oddball screws mostly.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice work on the part. My Grandfather did repair work on sewing machines among his many other job descriptions. I remember him motorizing my Grandma's Singer treadle machine. Mike


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 3, 2017)

Bob - You need to find a Singer model 29 for your leather work.  They are great machines and much better suited to leather.  This is one I found last year.  It was in sorry shape with many rusted and broken parts.  But I rebuilt it and it work great now.


----------



## wudwlkr (Jan 4, 2017)

How do you attach the drive belt between the two pulleys?  Is it spliced?


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 4, 2017)

wudwlkr said:


> How do you attach the drive belt between the two pulleys?  Is it spliced?



Yes - it is spliced with a metal clip.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work on the part.  When I was a little Kid I was spinning my Grandmothers treadle sewing machine, my fingers slipped off the treadle and the treadle pinched them between itself and the floor about three times before I could get them out.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2017)

I want a Singer 29 but they are big $$$$ here in NE Ohio. Amish country you know...Bob


----------

